# Tyrian/Sanguine Vref



## temol (May 9, 2019)

What's the purpose of the split Vref in Tyrian and Sanguine? Tyrian especially - additional split to B and C.

T.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 9, 2019)

It's to provide isolation between stages.  This is a very high gain pedal and any signal that sneaks onto the Vref line will couple from stage-to-stage, potentially causing oscillation.  It might be overkill, but better to be safe.  Both circuits had spare opamp(s), so it's basically a freebie.


----------



## temol (May 9, 2019)

Thanks. I suspected something with isolation of the supply. This leads to another question - when combining those two on a single board - would it be better to have separate power sections for T and S or use only one (Tyrian) power supply for both circuits?

T.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 9, 2019)

Do you intend to run them in series?


----------



## temol (May 9, 2019)

Not sure yet. It would be nice to have different configuration options, but as for now - A/B, as a two channel pedal. 

T.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 9, 2019)

Stringing those two high-gain pedals in series might result in nuclear meltdown. If you are seriously considering a series connection, I'd leave the two boards separate to maximize isolation and minimize the risk of oscillation.


----------

